# Freehand | gleichmäßige Objektausrichtung



## merena (17. Februar 2004)

Gibt es in Freehand eine ähnlich Funktion wie folgende in Quark?

- man wählt zwei Objekte aus

- unter Objekt -> Abstand/Ausrichtung [?,]

- kann man dann numerisch die Abstände 
  zwischen zwei Objekten festlegen

Wenn jemand mit Rat und Tat zu Verfügung steht würde ich mich sehr freuen!

lg. merena


----------



## swampdragon (17. Februar 2004)

*Kleine Umleitung*

Die gleiche Funktion wie in Quark gibt es meines Wissens nach nicht.

Zum einen gibt es die Möglichkeit über den Befehl ausrichten (Fenster/Bedienfelder/ausrichten) mehrere Objekte  nach bestimmten Regeln aneinander auszurichten. 

Weiterhin gäbe es da noch eine kleine Umleitung.

Wenn Du Objekte mit festem Abstand erzeugen willst, würde ich zunächst die Objekte erstellen, dann über den ausrichten Befehl alle Objekte aufeinander zentrieren.

Nun stellt man unter Modifizieren:Cursorabstand einen festen Wert für die Cursorverschiebung ein z.B. 50. wähst du nun das oberste Objekt aus und drückst die Pfeiltaste nach rechts, wird das Objekt mit dem festen Wert 50 nach rechts verschoben. Dies gilt für alle Richtungen und hilft Objekte nach exakten Werten aneinander auszurichten.

Aber vieleicht kennt jemand einen besseren Weg.............


----------



## merena (17. Februar 2004)

*merci*

das werde ich morgen direkt mal testen!


----------

